# Very clever track and video (NWS, 18)



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Check this Track and Video out, very clever how its all but together and the words etc.


----------



## ipwn (Dec 1, 2009)




----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Click it watch it listen  

basically hes saying "you took apart of me with you" it sounds like hes being all lovey dovey but infact its some thing else that she took with her  

Maybe its just me who thought it was a cool twist.


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2009)

James your sick mate lol.....

Quick a funny vid tho


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

^^ i think i must be, that one went down like a tone of bricks  LOL


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

Why is it acceptable for women to be so "EVIL"
Any inclination of playing around and many will threaten to "CHOP IT OFF"

When was the last time you heard a bloke treaten to chop off a woman's mammaries etc!

If the video was reversed with a woman in the tub at the end the video would probably be too repulsive to be found funny by anyone.

Cool vid though........goes to show even as a bloke I've been desensitised to this womanly way of thinking.


----------



## Lump (Nov 6, 2008)

John Wayne Bobbitt's theme tune


----------

